# grundsätzliches zu IMAP / Mailbox + Ordner



## markusm (27. Nov. 2007)

Moin,

erstmal an die Entwickler ein digges Lob, ISPConfig ist n cooles Tool
und erspart einiges an Zeit, wenn man sich erstmal dran gewöhnt 
hat; und das die Entwickler hier immer sehr schnell mit den Antworten dabei sind: Respekt!

Eine kleine Frage habe ich zu den IMAP-Mailboxen: kann es sein, das man weitere Ordner nur unterhalb der Inbox anlegen kann, quasi keine Schreibrechte auf  die Mailbox selber hat?


markus


----------



## Till (27. Nov. 2007)

Welchen Imap Daemon hast Du auf Deinem Server und benutzt Du Maildir oder Mbox?


----------



## markusm (27. Nov. 2007)

*Imap*

Hallo Till,

ich benutze Maildir und Cyrus als Imap-SSL-Server




Markus


----------



## Till (27. Nov. 2007)

Mit Cyrus Imap kenne ich mich nicht so aus, möglicherweise ist das eine Konfigurationseinstellung. Die Maildir Verzeichnisse, die ISPConfig anlegt, gehören dem Email User. Du solltest das bei Dir aber nochmal überprüfen, Du findest die Maildirs in einem Pfad mit dem Folgenden Schema:

/var/www/www.deinedomain.de/user/web[ID]_deinusername/Maildir


----------



## markusm (27. Nov. 2007)

*Es ist Courier*

und nicht Cyrus als Imap-Server, sorry. Ich hab mich an des Setup_Howto gehalten, normalerweise arbeite ich mit Cyrus, nicht Courier ;-))

Die Rechte sind richtig gesetzt, sowohl das Maildir als auch die unterverzeichnisse gehöfen der Gruppe der Domain und dem User. 



Markus


----------



## Till (27. Nov. 2007)

Das Folgende hilft Dir vielleicht weiter:

http://www.inter7.com/courierimap/FAQ.html#namespace

Generell kannst Du auch einfach courier mit Dovecot austauschen, falls es mit Deinem Imapclient besser geht. Konfigurationsdateien brauchst Du dafür normalerweise nicht ändern.


----------



## markusm (27. Nov. 2007)

*Imap  / Quota*

Hallo Till

danke danke, in meinen Augens ist es auch nur ne Geschacksfrage; wichtiger ist, das IMAP überhaupt funktioniert, und das tut es. 

Aber einen Punkt habe ich noch: Beim Anlegen von Benutzern habe ich
nicht die Möglichkeit, MailQuotas anzulegen, der entsprechende Punkt, der Im Kunde-Handbuch beschrieben wird erscheint nicht in der Ansicht; Nur das WebsapceQuota kann ich definieren; Quota ist installiert und aktiviert, habe ich irgendwo einen Haken vergessen, um das für Mails auch zu aktivieren? 

Mit besten Grüßen, 


Markus


----------



## Till (27. Nov. 2007)

Das Mail quota Quota ist bei Maildir immer identisch mit dem Webspace Quota des Users, das das Maildir dem gleichen Linux Benutzer gehört und es auf der gleichen Partition liegt. Daher hast Du nur ein Feld bei Maildir.


----------

